# Puppy help with weird potty issue and brushing



## Yde (Oct 20, 2020)

Hello!
I survived my first 4 weeks with Brixton! He is now 14 weeks old. Two odd things I'm not sure how to correct, and would love any advice:
*Potty training*: I live in an apartment and have to do much of the potty training indoors, for now. He's doing pretty well, down to two pee pads in the holding trays, and he knows where to go. HOWEVER, he recently started doing the oddest thing. He puts his front paws up on the tray/pad, but the back paws are still on the floor. So, he ends up peeing on the floor. On the one hand, I want to praise him for knowing to go to the pad, but it's driving me INSANE that he is actually peeing on the floor. And I just don't get to him fast enough to stop it. Any tips on how to get him to understand to go all the way onto the pad?

*Grooming:* I am having a hard time brushing him. Read the forum tips and got great comb and brush. But no matter how much I try, with chew toys and treats, it is almost impossible for me to brush anywhere around his face or chest without him nipping me like crazy.

Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The front feet on the tray thing is REALLY COMMON with boy puppies. Do your best to get there with him and move him all the way on. But otherwise, do NOT make a big deal about it, because you do NOT want to discourage him from using the tray. This is where using pellets rather than a pad can help because you can move the pellets away from the edge, so he has to move all the way onto the tray to get his front feet on the pellets. Not sure that would work with a pad though. The good news is, they DO grow out of that once they figure out where their hind ends are! LOL! (little boys miss the toilet a lot when peeing for a LONG time too! Believe me!!!  )

As far as the grooming is concerned, just keep at it! Be gentle, but be very firm about it, and do NOT give in! If necessary use a damp washcloth to make sure he gets cleaned up.

Also, I see he has a harness on in this photo and he looks adorable. But I hope you don't leave it on him all the time. YOu will find that as he gets a little older and his hair starts to grow, he will mat BADLY under the harness if he wears it constantly.


----------



## Yde (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks! Boys are messy. :laugh2:
I'll look into pellets and see if it might be a solution for us.

I don't keep the harness on him. I just love this pic because it looks like he's showing off what a big boy he is. He's never actually that happy to have the harness on him.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Yde said:


> Hello!
> I survived my first 4 weeks with Brixton! He is now 14 weeks old. Two odd things I'm not sure how to correct, and would love any advice:
> *Potty training*: I live in an apartment and have to do much of the potty training indoors, for now. He's doing pretty well, down to two pee pads in the holding trays, and he knows where to go. HOWEVER, he recently started doing the oddest thing. He puts his front paws up on the tray/pad, but the back paws are still on the floor. So, he ends up peeing on the floor. On the one hand, I want to praise him for knowing to go to the pad, but it's driving me INSANE that he is actually peeing on the floor. And I just don't get to him fast enough to stop it. Any tips on how to get him to understand to go all the way onto the pad?
> 
> ...


Just curious what brush you are using? Mia used to hate being brushed until I started using the CC brass fusion brush. CC also makes the ice slip brush which is also gentle. If you get him liking a gentle brush it may help. Be careful to brush in small sections and don't yank.


----------



## Yde (Oct 20, 2020)

I got two CC products, a comb and a brush. He doesn't hate them, he just wants to chew the heck out of them and me. He hated the brush I had before these. I'll look into the ones you mentioned as well. Thanks!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I would keep doing what you’re doing, and do it every day, even if it’s for just a few minutes. Even though he’s wiggly, his actual coat is easier to groom now so you can work up to longer amounts of time, and he’ll be less wiggly with time. Don’t avoid his face and feet - if you can only brush for a couple of minutes, do those first, with lots of praise. That was my mistake, with his feet! 

He’s just curious and the more experience you both have the easier it will be. Mine was really good with the wood pin brush because it feels nice to him, but if you do most of your grooming with a brush at this point, I’d spend a minute or two using the comb, even if you don’t have any big tangles, just so he get used to it. 

My puppy was SO wiggly during grooming, I can’t even believe it now! I swear he was like, What’s this strange way of playing? You’re doing it wrong! As you both get more comfortable, I think you’ll kind of get a sense for how much he can tolerate before it becomes a negative experience. I also used a lot of tiny treats and sometimes gave him something to chew on. After a while I just gave him a treat when he was all done. There was a point when he would suddenly roll over on his back to let me brush his belly so he could get both a belly rub and a treat! It hasn’t always gone smoothly, but it does get easier.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yde said:


> Thanks! Boys are messy. :laugh2:
> I'll look into pellets and see if it might be a solution for us.
> 
> I don't keep the harness on him. I just love this pic because it looks like he's showing off what a big boy he is. He's never actually that happy to have the harness on him.


OK! Good! He does look absolutely adorable in it!!!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Just wanted to add that wearing out a dog prior to a grooming session can be helpful. We always take a LONG walk before nail trims. With a puppy, perhaps a vigorous play session would work since long walks are not advised.


----------

